# Choosing an Alternative Data/Phone Plan



## stubbler (Dec 24, 2013)

Greetings everyone,

I am new to this site so bear with me. I am a graduate student on a graduate student's budget, and I am almost always near a wireless router either at work or at home. I am having trouble affording the $89.99/month for AT&T data and phone services, and am really interested in trying a cheaper alternative situation which I hope someone here can help me through.

Notes:


I own an iPhone 4S with the latest iOS, which is still working great.
My 2-year AT&T contract is over, so I can get out of it and move to something else.
I am open to jail-breaking my iPhone but have no idea how to do it or what it entails.
I am 80% usually around wifi connects I have access to, but if possible I would still like to somehow use data, and would still need some type of mechanism to text.

Thanks in advance everyone!

Chris Stebbins
Athens, Georgia


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

WalMart's Straight Talk would be about half the AT&T amount.

I have not used that service. Check for reviews before going that route to avoid surprises.


----------



## skateroo (Mar 12, 2010)

I use a MagicJackPlus as my main phone at home. It cost me about $70 to buy it and every year since it's $29.95 + $10 for a local Canadian #. I also have it on my iPad & this travels with me everywhere. All I need is a wi-fi connection. I can call anywhere in the US & Canada for free & if I'm outside the country I can call back to the US for free. Also I can call anyone using a MagicJack anywhere for FREE! It's answering machine is slick & I even receive a message as an email & can play the message from my iPad, etc. I've used it for maybe 4+ years and LOVE it!


----------

